# Understanding weekly summary dnr count



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Can someone help me with this? Amazon customer support doesn't seem to understand my question. I received my first DNR 2 weeks ago. So my overall has one listed. Then this week it still shows one in the overall category. Is this running count since it is listed in overall or is that still only for one week. Basically wondering if i had one each week or just one total.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

20 blocks & 500 packages and dnr disappears. Until you've done the requirements, the dnr will stay on the summary.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Thanks, so it was only one. Their reps couldn't grasp the question.


----------



## Benzri (Sep 24, 2015)

you mean to tell me cs was unable to answer such a basic question? shocked!


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

They implied it was for this week. So I ask if that makes 2 and they said "Hello,To protect the confidentiality, I'm not able to share additional information about this incident." Lol i literally have 11 replies without getting the answer. I figured it was a running count since it said overall but wanted to be sure.


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> They implied it was for this week. So I ask if that makes 2 and they said "Hello,To protect the confidentiality, I'm not able to share additional information about this incident." Lol i literally have 11 replies without getting the answer. I figured it was a running count since it said overall but wanted to be sure.


Lol..I have had a similar problem with the CS answering the wrong question multiple times...

One time I wrote them asking about the 40 hour cap and they kept telling me about how my monthly schedule was located in my calendar...I was just like wtf is wrong with you... It was crazy...

After googling there names I've come to the conclusion that amazon has outsourced their CS jobs to people in India and that why the language/comprehension barrier is so noticeable


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I came to the same conclusion. It's a shame really. It is driving me to become less of an actual Amazon customer.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

DNR sticks with you for 500 packages. It should disappear in your next 176 packages. If you have another week like that first one it will be gone by your next summary. Also don't bother asking Flex support about anything related to DNR they will copy and paste a message about confidentiality despite asking you to provide any information about the alleged DNR. You can't provide info for an unidentified package so no point in even thinking about it. When in doubt, Call he customer and/or use the NSL option and bring the package on back with you.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I just wanted to know for the future so I could keep track. I'm just surprised not more than 1 was stolen from a couple of the ghettos I was sent to.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> I just wanted to know for the future so I could keep track. I'm just surprised not more than 1 was stolen from a couple of the ghettos I was sent to.


It's amazing how the environment doesn't exactly reflect those who inhabit them isn't it? You'll be surprised about a lot of things the more people you interact with while in Flex.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Yeah, the stolen package was probably a million dollar mansion and not the half boarded up crackhouse. Cincinnati is full of surprises


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

The thieves target the nicer areas


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Anthony 11 said:


> I just wanted to know for the future so I could keep track. I'm just surprised not more than 1 was stolen from a couple of the ghettos I was sent to.


It would wise to learn how to use Microsofts Excel spread sheet to keep track of the dnr's. Especially if one has 3 or 4 of them. That way you know how many successful deliveries are made (500) so the dnr goes away and know which weeks summary that it should not show.Trust no one on that ~ Mulder...

You can also add in mileage for each route ( and helps at tax time), know the average, fuel cost and what your actually making per hr. which should be higher than 18hr.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Brandon Wilson said:


> It should disappear in your next 176 packages.


That is if you assume that dnr is the beginning of those 324/5 packages. If it's the end, then he needs 483 more.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

Or it could be the middle but that is all confidential


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Anthony 11 said:


> Or it could be the middle but that is all confidential


You can estimate it by looking at the date for the dnr and the block you were on. How many blocks you've done before and how many you've done after? If you keep a total of packages per block, you can get a general estimate of how many packages you need to deliver before the dnr disappears.


----------



## Anthony 11 (Jan 1, 2018)

I actually never received an email about it. It was only on the weekly summary.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Anthony 11 said:


> I actually never received an email about it. It was only on the weekly summary.


That's odd. Usually the DNR email comes first.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Email a couple weeks ago saying they were stopping those emails and it would only show up on weekly summary


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Movaldriver said:


> Email a couple weeks ago saying they were stopping those emails and it would only show up on weekly summary


Now isn't that some Shady shit right there. No reasonable chance of tracking your dnr's now. And of course while I was out of the loop, I didn't get that email.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Now isn't that some Shady shit right there. No reasonable chance of tracking your dnr's now. And of course while I was out of the loop, I didn't get that email.


I didn't get it either. I just checked.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Never got it.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Weird how some areas get it and others don't. I'll see if I still have it and try to post it


----------

